# PC zu schlecht für Overwatch



## ShierAgate (23. Juni 2016)

*PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*

Hallo liebe Leute. 
Hab leider das Problem dass overwatch ruckelt. Dachte ich könnte es noch flüssig spielen mit geringer Einstellung, jedoch ruckelt es viel zu sehr. 

Mainboard Asus m4n78-am
CPU amd phenom ii x4 955
4 gb ddr2 800 mhz (dachte ist vielleicjt zu alt)
Grafikkarte gtx 670 Amp! Edition 
Xfx ts 550w 
320 gb Sata festplatte 
Win 7 64 Bit 
Hatte Windows 10 64 bit hat aber genauso geruckelt

Treiber ist alles installiert.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## claster17 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*

4GB RAM ist heutzutage sehr knapp. Aktuell sind es für einen Spielerechner mindestens 8GB, bei Neuanschaffung sogar 16GB.

Ansonsten einfach mal schauen, ob CPU und/oder GPU zu 100% ausgelastet sind.


----------



## shootme55 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*

Check mal im Afterburner wie die Auslastung von Grafikkarte und RAM ist. In welcher Auflösung spielst du? Dein System knackt gerade so die Mindestanforderungen, wird wohl kein FullHD mehr schaffen.


----------



## ShierAgate (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*

Ehm ja. Also weiß nicht auch ob es ein Problem ist dass ich auf ein 40 zoll full hd von hisense spiele. Ich Spiele auf 1920:1080 aber es ruckelt auch auf 720p und niedrig. Hab eigentlich um die 70 80 - 100 fps beim Training zb. Wenn ich Action mach um die 20-30. Und beim richtigen online spielen sind es auch fast nur 10 fps..

Zu der ram. Hab ich überlegt 8 GB ddr2 zu holen weil mir das aufrüsten momentan zu viel ist.. später vielleicht mal Bau ich ein neuen PC zusammen..
CPU übertakten?

Ich schau mal mit afterburner und gebe euch Bescheid.

Achso und was ich mich frage ist ja ob das an diesem Problem von overwatch liegt was viele haben. Seit dem 15 Juli ist doch das update gekommen wo viele selbst mit high end pc's ruckelnd spielen.. jetzt ist eine Patch rausgekommen die es bei vielen behoben hat. Jedoch ruckelt es bei mir noch..


----------



## RavionHD (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*

Hol Dir mehr Ram, ist sehr günstig aktuell, dann langt der Rechner locker.


----------



## ddawgg (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Hol Dir mehr Ram, ist sehr günstig aktuell, dann langt der Rechner locker.



DDR2 Ram ist alles andere als günstig.

Generell hat die Größe des Bildschirms nichts mit der Performance zu tun. Wenn das Spiel in 720p oder in 1080p vom Grafikchip ausgegeben werden kann, ist es egal was für ein Display mit dem Signal angesprochen wird.


----------



## ShierAgate (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*

Ok. Danke erst mal an alle  freut mich. 
Ram ist heut zutage eigentlich echt nicht teuer. Bloß ich brauche ddr2 ram. Auch wenn ich gern ein neuen PC hätte mit ddr4 ^^ 
Und ddr2 finde ich momentan nirgendwo ausser in Amazon. Und da kosten 8gb gleich mal 40 oder 50 Euro. Also mehr als 8-16 GB ddr3 fast.. 
Hab auch leider nur 2 stecker  das ist das Problem. Sonst würde ich noch zwei mal 2 GB drauf stecken und hätte 4 mal 2 GB


----------



## ddawgg (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*

Meiner Meinung nach bringt es bei der alten Plattform nichts da weiter Geld für ein aufrüsten reinzustecken.
Lieber etwas warten (Zen is coming) und dann investieren. Wie es bei dir zu den Performanceeinbrüchen kommt kann ich nicht genau sagen.  Wie ist denn die auslastung der HDD beim spielen?
Anstelle des RAMs würde ich ggf eine SSD empfehlen, welche dir bei dem wenigen DDR2 Ram unter die Arme greift mit virtuellem Ram - da die Zugriffszeit der SSD gegenüber der HDD deutlich geringer ist kannst du noch etwas mehr Leistung rauskitzeln und die SSD in einem zukünftigem System weiterhin verwenden.  Zu Overwatch: Hattest du das Problem bereits vor dem Patch? Und wie shootme bereits sagte: Wie ist denn die Auslastung bei CPU und GPU beim spielen?

Hast du die Grafikeinstellungen auf dem minimum ?


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*

Ich denke auch, dass hier der RAM überfüllt ist. Schau doch während das Spiel offen ist und ruckelt in den Taskmanager unter "Leistung". Dort schaust du beim "Physikalischen Speicher", wieviel noch verfügbar ist. Am besten machst du mal ein Bild von der Seite.


----------



## shootme55 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*

DDR2-Ram kauft man gebraucht, niemals neu. Die Riegel kosten gebraucht einen Pappenstiel, neu sind das nur noch überteuerte Restbestände. 

Kingston Arbeitsspeicher RAM, DDR2 2 * 2 GB (4GB) 1333MHz in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Herne | Speicher gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Um 17 Euro inkl. Versand verdoppelst du einfach, sofern du noch Slots frei hast.


----------



## ShierAgate (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*

Hatte jetzt afterburner offen und eine runde gespielt. Die maximale werte liegen bei:
CPU Temperatur 75
CPU 1 Auslastung 100 
CPU 2 100 
CPU 3 100
CPU 4 100 
CPU Auslastung 100
Ram Auslastung 3630 MB 
Auslagerungsdatei Auslastung 5096 MB
Speicher Auslastung 1354
Speicher Geschwindigkeit 3305 MHz
Prozessor Takt 1176 MHz 
GPU Auslastung 99
GPU Temperatur 70. 

Achso und ausserdem wollte ich noch sagen dass es auf einmal besser läuft. Hab afterburner  installiert, und darauf hin wurden noch 2 Installationen gestartet wie directx. Sag bloß ich hatte es noch nicht O_O kann doch nicht sein.. 
Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt mit 1920:1080 mit settings auf ultra, 20-30 fps wenns richtig abgeht. Ansonsten ruckelfrei.. probiere im Moment andere Einstellungen aus.

Könnt mir trotzdem helfen mein System zu analisieren und es eventuell verbessern   waren das die richtigen Infos von afterburner? 
Ich probiere auch mal ein Screenshot hoch zu laden


----------



## Atent123 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*

Komisch selbst mit meinem Surface Pro 4 (I5,4GB Ram) kann ich Overwatch relativ flüssig spielen (40-50 FPS).
Erzeugt dann zwar beinahe Augenkrebs ist aber möglich.


----------



## ShierAgate (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*



shootme55 schrieb:


> DDR2-Ram kauft man gebraucht, niemals neu. Die Riegel kosten gebraucht einen Pappenstiel, neu sind das nur noch überteuerte Restbestände.
> 
> Kingston Arbeitsspeicher RAM, DDR2 2 * 2 GB (4GB) 1333MHz in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Herne | Speicher gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> Um 17 Euro inkl. Versand verdoppelst du einfach, sofern du noch Slots frei hast.



1. du hast mit 2 x 2gb gezeigt. das hab ich auch gefunden. Hab aber nur 2 Slots. 
2. ich hab schon geschaut und hab im umkreis von 30 km nichts gefunden. Ich fahr keine 50 km für 30 euro arbeitsspeicher. 
3. Ich traue keinem Versand. Dann müsste ich zahlen und bekomm vielleicht garnicht die ware :/


----------



## ShierAgate (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Komisch selbst mit meinem Surface Pro 4 (I5,4GB Ram) kann ich Overwatch relativ flüssig spielen (40-50 FPS).
> Erzeugt dann zwar beinahe Augenkrebs ist aber möglich.



das 2000 euro gerät oder was? O_O ja mein pc ist auch recht alt und schlecht. ausser die grafikkarte die noch bisschen was geben kann


----------



## ShierAgate (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*

hier noch screenshots


----------



## Atent123 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*



ShierAgate schrieb:


> das 2000 euro gerät oder was? O_O ja mein pc ist auch recht alt und schlecht. ausser die grafikkarte die noch bisschen was geben kann



Nur die Ultra Deluxx Variante kostet so viel.
Das Ding hat eine Intel HD520 IGPU deine 670 sollte locker 3-4 mal so schnell sein (eher schneller).


----------



## ddawgg (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*

Also die Afterburner auswertung zeigt ganz klar dass deine CPU halt unter Vollast steht, Problem analysiert


----------



## RubySoho (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*

Prozessortakt 1176 mhz?
Wie sieht deine kühlung aus?


----------



## ShierAgate (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Prozessortakt 1176 mhz?
> Wie sieht deine kühlung aus?



Ja das sieht komisch aus.. 
Ich muss mich nachher nochmal hinsetzen und mir das alles nochmal anschauen.. laut Benchmarks reicht ein amd phenom x3  ... gtx 660 und 6 GB RAM um das Spiel mit über 40 fps auf 1920:1080 auf ultra zu spielen.. oder hoch weiß nicht mehr. 
Ich hab ein phenom x4 955, gtx 670, 4gb ram.. 
Denk mal da stimmt irgendwas nicht.


----------



## bschicht86 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*

Also wenn das mit der Auslagerungsdatei (>5GB) stimmt, dann hast du eindeutig zuwenig RAM.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Hol Dir mehr Ram, ist sehr günstig aktuell, dann langt der Rechner locker.



Von locker reichen kann da keine Rede sein.

Overwatch Benchmarked: Graphics & CPU Performance Tested > Benchmarks: CPU Performance - TechSpot

Der alte X955 hat einfach zu wenig Power


----------



## Eckism (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: PC zu schlecht für Overwatch*

Wenn der Prozessor wirklich 75°C hat, drosselt er und es ruckelt...die Phenoms schalten sich bei 79°C ab.

Mehr RAM ist zwar immer gut, aber dein Rechner ist ja nun nicht wirklich mehr der neueste, spar dir das Geld. Den Kühler mal saubermachen, oder nen neuen kaufen und gut is.


----------

